# Progress to date MK1 V6



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well as most of you know I'm back in a MK1 V6 TT, I've owned 3 MK2's and a MK3 since my departure a few years back, anyway I decided after much thought that I could use the monthly I was paying for the MK3 on far better things  so I spoke to Audi in Lincoln where I purchased the car and agreed a buy back price, arrangements were made for the car to be collected on the 28th June, the hunt then began for a replacement car, I trawled autotrader for mk1's as many of us do but found only very high mileage, poor service history, rusty and tired examples within the surrounding search area, tbh if it was not a daily I could have gone for something cheaper with a long term plan, anyway I decided to test drive a few other marques as mk1's in decent condition seemed few and far between but nothing felt rite, then seen a V6 advertised a few miles from my home so took it for a spin, it drove well and was low miles with fsh and in pretty good condition all round, the car had also had the timing chains done whilst in the selling garage so this was indeed a plus 

After many posts on here asking questions and getting very helpful advice as always (and some great advice from my mates Stueyturn and A8 VCG) and then going back and forth with the garage to get a deal I purchased the V6 and picked her up on the afternoon the MK3 was collected, chalk and cheese springs to mind and I did wonder for a day or so if I'd done the right thing but after a few miles and settling back into a mk1 I'm one very happy owner  there's something very special about these cars 

Being a 55plate she's 11 years old and has a few tatty bits that need doing, nothing major, passenger side roof rail was corroded and there's a little paint peel under the passenger front sill and she needs a good paint correction, interior wise she's worn very well tbh, just needs a going over with liquid leather 

So progress:

I started out by fitting an lcr splitter, always liked it on my old missano V6, next a comfort indicator/blinker was bought and fitted then a set of LED license plate bulbs, an oem double cup holder was purchased and fitted, both roof rails were removed, corrosion treated, painted and refitted, new floor mats fitted, ST X coilover kit ordered (thanks A8VCG Craig), new set of rear lights ordered for symmetry look and probably the full double light set up, new brake switch ordered, pollen filter & air filter ordered, top mounts still to be ordered (can't make up my mind) oem mud flaps tracked down and purchased  (what a task) parrot unit that was fitted was fixed as it had a loose wire and kept cutting out and a flat battery in the controller , it's booked in for a professional detail at the end of the month with the gally, same guy I've used for years who always gets great results 

Wheels need a refurb after all that and I will need a set of spacers of course 

Future plans, catback exhaust no doubt, would love a full set of red leather to compliment the Avus exterior, brake discs replaced but I don't want to do everything too soon or I'll get bored 

Only pics I have currently

As she was bought









Roof rails off


















Painted









I'll update with progress as I go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looks like a nice car Gordon 8) worth waiting for the right one , looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking good Gogsy


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice to see you back Gordon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Great to have you back GOGS - look forward to getting her set up with the Coilovers, spacers and adjustable rear bars.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers Craig 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Can I ask why you replaced the brake light switch, was it showing a fault or have you got a secret cure for something?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've not replaced it yet as its not turned up yet but on the DSG the brake switch can be linked to how the car takes off in first gear, smooth rather than jerky etc, I've no errors or issues but I replaced this in my 1st mk1 so thought I'd buy one to replace as a matter of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats Gordon. You haven't mentioned HPA dtm turbo kit yet.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I really dont think I can justify the HPA kit to the Mrs, she's already unaware of the bits I'm waiting on arriving 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89forever (Jun 24, 2016)

gogs said:


> I really do t think I can justify the HPA kit to the Mrs, she's already unaware of the bits I'm waiting on arriving


Isn't that why we have parts delivered to work, so they're not seen???


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, good point 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cabin/pollen and air filters swapped out today, tbh neither of the filters removed were that bad but new is always better when they are fairly cheap 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good mate , will keep an eye on this 

This Gally person who is detailing your car.. did they use to have a ford racing puma ? i ask because was a user on cliosport few years back that went by the same name and pretty sure they were into detailing and got stunning results 8)

look forward to the just detailed pics


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Jay,

Yes that's gally, he stays pretty close by to me, he's a cracking chap and has always made my cars look awesome 
he loves the FRP's, becoming a bit scare now mind you !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

More new bits arrived today 

New brake light switch










New US Spec rear lights (reverse light on both units)


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks a nice car. You don't realise how shiny the lights are when new - 10 years of the elements takes its toll!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

New and shiny 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you order the lights from the main dealer? If so do you mind me asking how much? PM if you prefer.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fitted the rear lights tonight and immediately noticed a problem  
As these are US spec lights the indicators light up red  however after a bit of investigating I found that the uk lights have a yellow/green lens fitted in front of the bulbs and the US has a clear lens so I can swap the lenses over or fit orange bulbs, I've ordered orange bulbs so we'll see if that solves the problem, if not I can swap the lenses or apply a yellow/green vinyl to the clear lens

On the plus side I love the additional sidelight at the far end of the indicator 

noidea if your just wanting the EU style drivers light with the reverse clear lens then they are around £100 new, you can pick them up from eBay.de for a lot less if your lucky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers Gogs, I will keep my eyes peeled. 
What made you go for the US spec ones and not just an EU one?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I was after the euro ones but thought the US ones with the additional red side light may make a change from the norm, price was pretty good on them also as I think the chap who bought them didn't realise the indicator would flash red and just thought he'd get rid rather than try to fix, works for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89forever (Jun 24, 2016)

A red USA indicator lens will require a green bulb to flash orange without modifying the lens.
I fitted USA lenses on A few of my S2's and my S8.
LED bulbs didn't work, as they didn't have the spread of light. A green filament indicator bulb worked perfectly


----------



## 89forever (Jun 24, 2016)

http://www.ajmotorsport.com/lighting/li ... -each.html


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good shout  thanks for that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Interior LED's fitted tonight, OEM mud flaps fitted last night

Red P21w bulb arrived for fog light once the symmetry lights are fitted.

ST X Coilovers arrived today along with powerflex poly bushes which I ordered from ECP a few weeks back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

More shiny stuff 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Getting stuck in to this one Gordon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

May as well do it and try to recreate my old missano in many ways 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Still Christmas in the GA household then mate!
think you've done more to your V6 in a month than ive done in years! :lol:

B


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, yeah get stuck in now while I am still enthusiastic mate 

Leather was given the gliptone treatment today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

No messing round here! Great work so far. Il be keeping an eye on this one


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I get a little impatient tbh so like to crack on with the easier jobs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok so this morning I've swapped over the brake light switch (thanks a million tritium for providing the info) hardest part as always is refitting that lower dash trim 

Anyway as the cars a DSG it now feels like it engages quicker when selecting gear and lifting off 

Old units been there since new with this date !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

New coloured adhesive transparent vinyl arrived yesterday so I'm going to see if I get fit this to the inner clear lens in the US spec rear lights and see if I can get an amber flasher 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

US Lights fitted, I was a little concerned that the vinyl applied to the clear inner lenses may result in it melting so I swapped the green uk lenses over for the clear US units, fitted a red halogen bulb for the fog but I think I'd probably be better with a red led.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Some interior bling added


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Engine bay button down kit fitted this afternoon, black engine bay /trim plastic cleaned up, all 6 spark plugs and coil packs removed and checked, all pretty good so cleaned up and refitted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Excellent work as always 

You are giving me lots of ideas :roll: Where did you get your comfort blinker relay and loom from please


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks rusTTy_racer, I'm really enjoying being back in the mk1 

I bought the comfort blinker from eBay, plug and play , eBay item number 291477792536

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

gogs said:


> Ok so this morning I've swapped over the brake light switch (thanks a million tritium for providing the info) hardest part as always is refitting that lower dash trim


No probs mate! mutual support crew team member :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just drove to work and can't believe the difference in pick up from stop, no more delay or kangaroo effect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks great - love the rear lights!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks DC240S she's getting there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Coilovers 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the link, I have just ordered a blinker module from Germany 

All that effort hiding your plate and you have shown in in the last pics Doh


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No probs, oooopppps didn't see that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

gogs said:


> Coilovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had these on my last TT you won't be disappointed great ride not to firm and a well built bit of kit.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That's good to hear cam69, they had been recommended by A8VCG as they were KW units essentially and at under £450 from ECP they were worth a punt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

gogs said:


> That's good to hear cam69, they had been recommended by A8VCG as they were KW units essentially and at under £450 from ECP they were worth a punt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep there basically kw v1 but instead of being stainless steel there galvanised steel I think.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've read good reports about them so hearing you had a good experience with them means I'm sure they will do me just fine  waiting on new top mounts and ARB bushes as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... have been meaning to comment on this for days Gordon, great seeing you back in a Mk1 at last- it also makes me feel all warm and fuzzy about my Mk1 knowing that after all the newer (and in many cases, faster) machines you've owned- you've still opted to come back to a good old MK1! ... It reassures me that the grass is not necessarily always greener :wink: ...

... This one is looking like it's going to be a bit special- especially seeing how you've sunk your modifying teeth into her from the off ...

... I'll be watching with continued interest feller ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, good to hear from you Steve 

Yeah, well it was a personal choice and purely financial tbh, I've owned some nice cars over the years and enjoyed modding them but nothing has ever given me the feeling I had when I got that missano mk1, I would no doubt still own that car if I hadn't panicked and lost confidence in the car after the mech unit failure 

Anyway I'm going to ease back on the modding for a bit as I've a few other things I'm focusing on just now 

ATB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gooders (Jul 26, 2016)

Likey!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

US spec lights sold on and euro light bought for the twin reverse etc, new steering wheel fitted today and a panel filter fitted a few weeks back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Been a while since I've updated the thread, I cleaned the aircon with one of those bomb type cleaners a few weeks back, not convinced it's done it's job, all I can smell is the scent from the bomb 

Treated all rubber seals with some gummi pflege stift a few weeks back to plump up the seals a little.

today I removed the rear wheels and arch liners to inspect the metal arches, for the best part all was good, couple of small rust bubbles around where the arch liner screws to the body, decided to treat with kurust and apply a coat of waxoil to give a little further protection.
Rear discs have seen better days so new discs and pads added to the list.

TT goes in to get the ST coilovers fitted tomorrow, front ARB bushes, top mounts, cookbot tie bars, poly bushes and new bolts all round.
bought a set of BBS split rim rs2 wheels to run around in whilst my RSTT rims were getting refurbed but I'm now considering having them refurbed as they have grown on me over the weeks fitted to the car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes! - go for the BBS - much classier!

If you haven't tried them already I recommend this range of corrosion products:

http://www.bilthamber.com/corrosion-pro ... reatments/


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for that link, I'll maybe get some in preparation for checking the front arches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

gogs said:


> Thanks for that link, I'll maybe get some in preparation for checking the front arches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah - Ive used the Hydrate 80 and Doex-C - both brilliant! The Deox-C bath process is amazing.
Seen a lot of these used in quality resto projects on www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Gordon,

Nice Vee Gordon.

I approve Gordon.

Kinda see where you're coming from with the monthly payment thing, hence why I've never done it - however tempted i have been i always think of what it'd be like 6 months down the line when the newness has worn off abit and the reality of just renting it sets in.

I'll keep checking in on your progress, friend of mine has just bought a mk1 V6 manual in glacier blue and i'm bit jealous. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Neil,

Good to hear from you 
Yeah I just kept climbing the monthly outlay ladder until I decided it was just chucking cash away! 
There was only ever going to be one choice to go to of course but good uns are becoming rare these days, my one is in desperate need of a good detail which will take away the age related marks 

I almost bought a V6 manual but was lucky enough to be given some info from a fellow forum member on the car prior to going to see it that put me off, thie car I bought was literally 10 minutes walk from my home

Avus was not on my list of colours I wanted but I couldn't find any decent missano or glacier cars that ticked the boxes

There won't be any drastic upgrades to the car just the normal replace worn bits etc

How's your Vee going?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Gordon. Good to hear your back in the MK 1 fold again as you say there's something very special about these cars, I came close to selling mine last year but after asking the buyer to give me 24 hrs to think about it I realised I could not sell it.

The mods are flying in thick and fast on this one matey and looks a cracking TT already. Iv Been looking at coilovers myself as looking to take my TT to the next stage so will be following this thread with interest to see how you find your new coilovers.

Best wishes.

Paul


----------



## delandrzej (Apr 12, 2015)

gogs said:


> More shiny stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Paul, yes there's something about the mk1, a few people thought I was mad to go from the mk3 TTS as they reckoned I'd miss all the improvements gained over the evolution of the TT, TBH I did doubt myself several times but TBH I feel happier in the mk1, I don't miss the virtual cockpit etc from the mk3, cracking cars but you pay through the nose for them ! The mk2 RS was a nice machine but I think that was the engine not the car itself !

I've not done as much to her as I'd have liked, just not enough spare time ☹️

I'll let you know how I go with the coilovers on 

ATB
Gordon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi delanddrzej,

I actually bought them from a seller on eBay, I'm a little frustrated with the chap as I never received a couple of bits I'd paid for, he says he's posted them but I've never received them, he's now stopped answering emails so I'm not sure I'd be comfortable recommending him now tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Coilovers, top mounts, front ARB bushes and cookbot tie bars with poly bushes fitted today, the difference is noticeable immediately, car still needs to settle before final height and alignment is performed, will get some pics up tomorrow

Rear had one oem spring and one aftermarket spring fitted, aftermarket spring was shorter and the coils were not as thick, all shocks were still in one piece but rusty and past there best.

Next up a proper detail by my mate gally who has detailed all my cars for the last 5-6 years

Wheel refurb required, new larger exhaust tips required to finish the look from behind and fill those gaps in the diffuser 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Respect to you Dude for your flat out approach 

It must be an 8N thing that no matter how much you complete the 'to do' list gets even longer


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Of course that's my short term list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

You should try poly bushes for steering tack, rear arms and tie bars, rear ARB. Great improvement, the rear is more locked, the steering more precise.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Matt, I'll have a look into poly bushes for those area's, are they all straight forward fitment ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Both rear wheels off today, all metal bits, trailing arms, subframe, driveshafts etc wire brushed, kurust treated and waxoil treated, fronts next week if the weather holds out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Excellent stuff, Can I drop mine around for a few weeks ???


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, let me finish my one first mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

gogs said:


> Hey Neil,
> 
> Good to hear from you
> Yeah I just kept climbing the monthly outlay ladder until I decided it was just chucking cash away!
> ...


Haha yeah exactly that!

Avus is a nice colour, i loved mine. Decent wheels, lowered abit and they're perfect!

I'm looking at returning mine to standard now mate! She's been a faultless steed for nearly 3 years now and it's time to move on to new pastures. Though i nearly bought a gen 1 911 a while ago, i was put off by the engine problems so held out for a gen 2 and saved abit more.

I took her around europe though and that was amazing .

I'm gonna try free up some money that i've got locked away in mine so i can sit on it until the right 911 comes along, so i may well get a cheap mk1 TT to get me around :lol:

Keep in touch bud.


----------



## Antthony (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice mods gogs, i'm following suit with the suspension in a month or so's time 
May I ask what top mounts you went for?

Cheers.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Antthony said:


> Nice mods gogs, i'm following suit with the suspension in a month or so's time
> May I ask what top mounts you went for?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi,

I went oem this time around, I fitted Leon cupra r top mounts last time but I'd fitted shocks and springs last time (B12 kit) but went coilovers this time, I personally think there is more give in springs and shocks than in coilovers hence the standard top mounts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She's been a cracking car for you Neil, be sad to see her go but I know the lure only to well 

I like the 911's but I'd also be concerned about engines etc on some of the earlier cars, I looked at a gen 1 Cayman a while back but again read horror stories around the gearbox/engine !

Best of luck mate and I hope you'll let us know when you make the move 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi.. nice car you got there... currently on my hunt for a decent V6.. will be following this for some of your great ideas... when I eventually find the right one will start down the long road of mods... 

CJ...


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

gogs said:


> She's been a cracking car for you Neil, be sad to see her go but I know the lure only to well
> 
> I like the 911's but I'd also be concerned about engines etc on some of the earlier cars, I looked at a gen 1 Cayman a while back but again read horror stories around the gearbox/engine !
> 
> ...


I know, She'll make a great car for someone else too! Still only got 35k on her lol.

True that, anything gen 1 from 3.4 to 3.8 has bore score and IMS problems i can do without lol. Get 2's seem to have it pretty sorted, though they hold their value for that reason.

I sure will  Cheers!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought I was doing well with 43K on the clock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antthony (Jul 29, 2016)

Mine's only 30000 and like new, I got _very_ lucky


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You did indeed Antthony ! Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fastasaudi said:


> Hi.. nice car you got there... currently on my hunt for a decent V6.. will be following this for some of your great ideas... when I eventually find the right one will start down the long road of mods...
> 
> CJ...


Hi CJ,

It's not a bad car, not as nice as the missano V6 I had previously but nice all the same 










Best of luck with your search, still some good examples out there if your patient 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Fastasaudi said:


> Hi.. nice car you got there... currently on my hunt for a decent V6.. will be following this for some of your great ideas... when I eventually find the right one will start down the long road of mods...
> 
> CJ...


This ones looking for a new owner


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Love the red interior with Avus, what's the details on the car?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

gogs said:


> Love the red interior with Avus, what's the details on the car?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


67000 miles, fsh,new mot,
Need a four seater, so not particularly happy to sell now I have it as I want it.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What year is she? Manual or DSG?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

gogs said:


> What year is she? Manual or DSG?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2004 dsg


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

gogs said:


> Fastasaudi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. nice car you got there... currently on my hunt for a decent V6.. will be following this for some of your great ideas... when I eventually find the right one will start down the long road of mods...
> ...


Great looking car Gordon, always liked your red v6 with the Votex wheels.....the main reason for my recent purchase


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I really regret getting rid of that car mate ☹️
Still the Avus I have now is not bad at all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Fastasaudi said:


> Hi.. nice car you got there... currently on my hunt for a decent V6.. will be following this for some of your great ideas... when I eventually find the right one will start down the long road of mods...
> 
> CJ...


Pm'd you


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

4 wheel alignment performed today after suspension settled for a week, feels like a different car, mech said the alignment was out pretty bad, rear right can't be adjusted any further but I'm advised no visible damage, a second set of adjustable tie bars for the top would solve it though

Print out from today, right side is current set up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Has a strange issue with the indicators on the way home, both sides would stick on when selected, no blinking, hazard switch issue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antthony (Jul 29, 2016)

gogs said:


> Has a strange issue with the indicators on the way home, both sides would stick on when selected, no blinking, hazard switch issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dunno, but back in the olden days that was always the blinker relay failing.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah I reckon a new unit is needed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Will be the hazard switch bud, can buy a new one but they can be fixed, I did it on mine (post somewhere in my thread).

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Ian, I had a look at a how to fix thread and thought I'll just buy a new one! So hopefully be with me early next week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Thanks Ian, I had a look at a how to fix thread and thought I'll just buy a new one! So hopefully be with me early next week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where you're going you don't need Indicators ;-)

:roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Stuck in the driveway then mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cars looking good gogsy


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you James 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pic of the new ride height, could possibly come down a shade more










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great, loving the BBS wheels [OK HAND SIGN][OK HAND SIGN]

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antthony (Jul 29, 2016)

A8VCG said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ian, I had a look at a how to fix thread and thought I'll just buy a new one! So hopefully be with me early next week
> ...


Now now we don't want to take over from the BMW drivers :? :wink:

Ride height looks great gogs! How far down did you go? Maybe another half inch in th rear?


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Also like the BBS - would agree with being slightly lower.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Wheels really suit the car Gordon 8) , agreed with above a tad lower would make it just right


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Looks great, loving the BBS wheels [OK HAND SIGN][OK HAND SIGN]
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ian, means a lot coming from someone who owns such a fine example themselves 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

DC240S said:


> Also like the BBS - would agree with being slightly lower.


Yeah I was planning on refitting the rstt rims today and dropping the coilies down another 10mm but the alignment was just sorted on Friday so I'm not sure how much it would affect things and it's bloody raining ☹️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

conlechi said:


> Wheels really suit the car Gordon 8) , agreed with above a tad lower would make it just right


Thanks mate, TBH I only bought them to run around with until the rstt rims had been refurbed but I think I like them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

It's amazing how many people change the looks of their TT's and make them look like a pile of puke... Yours on the other hand I think is brilliant.

Just drop the car another 3/4 - 1 inch and you're done !


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

gogs said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Wheels really suit the car Gordon 8) , agreed with above a tad lower would make it just right
> ...


Funnily enough I purchased some QS reps (with the correct QS offset) to use while I had my BBS refurbed.... turns out I rather like the QS reps, so the refurbed BBS are safely stored away. :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

TT Tom TT said:


> It's amazing how many people change the looks of their TT's and make them look like a pile of puke... Yours on the other hand I think is brilliant.
> 
> Just drop the car another 3/4 - 1 inch and you're done !


I was wondering where you were going with that comment Tom but it turned out fine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

David C said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Yeah, sometimes seeing a different set fitted completely changes your views, Both sets need a refurb it's just which set first 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

Lovely car, colour is spot on, love what you are doing with it...literally had my V6 a day and wish I hadn't bought a black one :roll:

I also wish I had the nerve to buy a DSG one but got scared about the issues...

Any exhaust recommendations, had the non-res on my Mk4 R32 and it sounded great


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Alv, slow and easy, no major rush, my 2nd V6 DSG so I must like them 

A chap I know bought a 2005 V6 DSG fash etc, 46k miles, black, half leather interior less than 3 months ago, I scanned the car with vcds before he bought it, all good, fitted a stereo, comfort blinker, led bulbs for him, he's now selling it as it's too thirsty, he was warned before the purchase !

I don't like a loud exhaust, for a little more volume try the flapper mod, opens the flap for the 2nd pipe full time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just refitted the rstt rims and adjusted the coilies by a few turns so I'll see how they settle in at that, spacers are now required 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

And more pictures... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I promise I'll get a few of the car once it's settled again, took some of the coilies fitted but they didn't save ☹️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

Did the flapper this morning before it chucked it down and going to hopefully drill the air box tomorrow...haven't had chance to nip out in it yet though so will see tomorrow if it sounds better...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It does make it louder (flapper mod) bit of a drone at around 50mph though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had an interesting week, after having the coilovers and bits fitted a few weeks back then the alignment done the car was great, that was short lived, during last week the car started to feel a little strange at the rear to say the least with feeling very unstable over uneven road or white road markings and gradually got worse as the days went on ☹️, I noticed the rear wheels were not sitting correct (pic below), after a conversation with the chap who had done the work the car went back in to check the issue over, turns out the locks nuts on the rear tie bars had worked loose and allowed the adjustable bars to alter the camber, glad I caught it when I did as it could have been pretty serious ! Anyway all sorted and realigned 

Also acquired a set of new oem floor mats 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Phew, good spot. Better than if the adjusters had come undone lol


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Crikey, would have fitted right in at a VAG show with that camber bud :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Was a little hairy tbh, just felt terrible and unsafe ☹️ I'll keep an eye on it,

Yeah I just needed a bit of tyre stretch and I'm sure I'd have gotten a prize 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you make sure to tighten the tie bar bolts with the weight of the car on them, apparently if you tighten them without the cars weight on them it can cause them to snap once the weight is on them. Just what I've heard mind


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Really ?  They were tightened whilst the alignment was adjusted and set so I would assume the weight of the car was on them at this point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Looking pretty cool 

+1 onthe BBS wheels.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

That camber wouldn't have caused too many problems besides premature tyre wear, it's the toe that looked worrying and could have caused calamity ...


----------



## Antthony (Jul 29, 2016)

What brand of tie bars were they gogs?

Glad you found it in time!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Looking pretty cool
> 
> +1 onthe BBS wheels.


Thanks Moro, it's getting there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

TT Tom TT said:


> That camber wouldn't have caused too many problems besides premature tyre wear, it's the toe that looked worrying and could have caused calamity ...


Yeah true I guess, it handled really really badly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Antthony said:


> What brand of tie bars were they gogs?
> 
> Glad you found it in time!


I'm pretty sure the tie bars were not at fault as they are a much used item and are well made etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

A random snap from today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

It's a great looking car, love it...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Alv, just a little paint tlc required to remove a few scratches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good mate 8)


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice car you have there man.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great on the BBS. Really can't beat a nice subtle TT.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looking good mate 8)


Thanks Andy, she's getting there slowly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Space said:


> Nice car you have there man.


She will be once I've sorted out all the little niggles that come with an 11 year old car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Looks great on the BBS. Really can't beat a nice subtle TT.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ian, those BBS are in dire need of a refurb but they can wait until after the winter weather has been and gone now 

No over the top mods planned, just little odds and ends now, maybe an exhaust upgrade at some point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great on the BBS. Really can't beat a nice subtle TT.
> ...


Exhaust upgrade?!!! ;-)

Possibly have a v6 blueflame and de-cat available!!!

need to get a different solution but keep that in mind.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

If you've a blue flame exhaust I want it mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Today I wound the rear collars on the coilovers to the lowest setting then adjusted the fronts to the same height, another 10mm drop I think

Also removed the parrot system from the car and fitted a mechless Alpine HU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

gogs said:


> Today I wound the rear collars on the coilovers to the lowest setting then adjusted the fronts to the same height, another 10mm drop I think
> 
> Also removed the parrot system from the car and fitted a mechless Alpine HU
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you still close the TT metal thing? If not can you at least keep it on but left in the retracted position?

P.S. Did you know someone on here is called goggse?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Tom,

Yeah I can still close the metal cover 

Yeah I noticed a post the other day from goggse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

gogs said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Yeah I can still close the metal cover
> 
> ...


What's the exact make and model number? Do you have the Bose system? I've got the Bose on the 225 and wondering if I'd be able to fit the same one? Any special fitting jiggery pokery required or pretty much standard procedure?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Any standard unit will fit, this was an Alpine UTE-93DAB HU, yep I have bose, other than running a switched live feed from the bus bar and connecting the power/memory wires up correctly it's fairly straight forward, I fitted a GLI also as I'd had interference with the engine running on a previous TT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

We need some updated pictures with the new 'stance'


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

With the daylight as it is and my hours at work it could be a wait ☹️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

HU










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Quick snap of ride height with the adjusted coilover height


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great that mate, would say perfect for a usable, non annoying daily


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks mate, yes perfect as a daily, not the best pics but it's sitting with around 10mm between the tyre and the arch, just need spacers now 
Rears are at the lowest setting, maybe a turn or so on the fronts to get the height spot on all round 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Thanks mate, yes perfect as a daily, not the best pics but it's sitting with around 10mm between the tyre and the arch, just need spacers now
> Rears are at the lowest setting, maybe a turn or so on the fronts to get the height spot on all round
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GOT YOUR PICS EARLIER MATE - Looks spot on with the KW's ;-)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No probs mate, dropped you a PM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

gogs said:


> Quick snap of ride height with the adjusted coilover height
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I will need to achieve this height.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks DC240S, she's getting there, not as quickly as I'd have liked but what can you do

Wouldn't go much lower at the front due to the V6 sump being lower than the rest of the range

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caty (Aug 30, 2013)

Just read your whole thread mate. Car looking magnificent. Really like the suspension mod you did. Any experience with the coilovers and ride quality? I fitted H&R springs to OEM shocks and am pretty happy with it. Coilovers however are something I'd like to fit next year.

Glad to hear your response. Thanks and amazing car again.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I had a bilstein b12 kit on my last mk1 and found that was a firm ride, the coilovers seem to be firm but not crashy at all, I did not replace all the bushes etc with poly Ines as I didn't want it to firm, I replaced the standard items for new oem units, car is pretty planted, not much roll at all given the weight up front with the V6 lump, as Craig said the coilovers are basically KW units branded as ST.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Good height 

Stock Vee's are far too high up standard.

I like how she's looking Gordon.

My KW's were the best suspension i've ever ridden on. The perfect blend of being firm enough so it's stiff in the corners, with just enough give for it to ride over bumps and harsh road surfaces.

No need to poly everything, the standard rubbers are more than up to the job.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree Neil, stock height is ridiculous !

Yeah stick rubbers on the arb's and top mounts etc, poly bushes on the lower rear tie bar only just now, handles well without being bone shaking

She's not a bad little jalopy mate, still needs a few bits done to sort her out, oh and a nice new exhaust with good sized trims 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Couple of snaps from today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

That's spot on! Have I mentioned I love the BBS? Lol


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, don't recall you saying if you liked them or not 

They do need a refurb but that won't be til after the crap winter weather as they have winter tyres fitted, I'll get the 9 spokes refurbed soon although I'm looking at 19's again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Ha ha, don't recall you saying if you liked them or not
> 
> They do need a refurb but that won't be til after the crap winter weather as they have winter tyres fitted, I'll get the 9 spokes refurbed soon although I'm looking at 19's again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking like you're getting the ride height about right now aesthetically - those spacers will sort out the rear end although you know i like a fat rear tyre rather than a spaced narrow one!


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

gogs said:


> Couple of snaps from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, scrumptious...

What splitter is that? It's lovely.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

A8VCG said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha, don't recall you saying if you liked them or not
> ...


Cheers mate, looking forward to catching up with you and getting those spacers off you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

TT Tom TT said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of snaps from today
> ...


Thanks Tom 

It's the seat Leon Cupra front splitter, needs around 1cm cut off each end then the centre supports trimmed down to the same height as the rest then just screws in with self tapers 

I've a mate who selling a boxed one if your after one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

TT Tom TT said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of snaps from today
> ...


Thanks Tom 

It's the seat Leon Cupra front splitter, needs around 1cm cut off each end then the centre supports trimmed down to the same height as the rest then just screws in with self tapers 

I've a mate who is selling a boxed new one if your after one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Couple of snaps from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted again because it looks spot on 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Spent 2 hours this morning giving the mk1 a winter coat top up in the form of dodo juice light fantastic, already had a coat of autoglym HD wax from a month or so back


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caty (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking beautiful mate. Really like the colour and your BBS wheels. Good to have it well protected for the winter.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking spot on mate. The BBS rims work so well.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good mate glad you managed to get some mud flaps


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks chaps, lots of little bits still to attend to but it's all coming together 

Was never a huge fan of the BBS RSII but I'm getting to like them more, refurb needed if I keep them

Yeah managed to get the mud flaps yellow, stop me bugging you to sell me back that set 

Ian was considering 19" 9 spoke rims like yours, did you say you were running 30mm spacers in the rear and 25mm on the front?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Gave the engine bay a going over also, seemed rude not to 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

gogs said:


> Spent 2 hours this morning giving the mk1 a winter coat top in in the form of dodo juice light fantastic, already had a coat of autoglym HD wax from a month or so back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MATE loving your TT!! is this Aus its crazy how different the colour looks in certain light from grey to a light blue... amazing looks really smart!
What did you use to clean up your engine bay ?


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

gogs said:


> US spec lights sold on and euro light bought for the twin reverse etc, new steering wheel fitted today and a panel filter fitted a few weeks back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great steering wheel makes such a difference! is tis a stock item or is it made to order ? love it


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, nice and clean engine bay!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks

Yeah it's Avus, it does have a variety of shades dependant on light etc

I used WD40 on the black plastic and just a wet mf cloth soaked in soapy water and rinsed out for the engine cover and exposed metal then a coat of dodo juice light fantastic on the painted body parts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

Gogs send me a txt mate if you would like to do a leather exchange. 07711240476


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Would love to LOWBOYTT but I'm a fair bit away in Edinburgh area ☹️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Thanks chaps, lots of little bits still to attend to but it's all coming together
> 
> Was never a huge fan of the BBS RSII but I'm getting to like them more, refurb needed if I keep them
> 
> ...


ET42 wheels + 30mm on the rear and 15mm on the front bud, I have 20mm for the front but have never actually got around to fitting them.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Any issues running 30mm spacers on the rear Ian ? Bearings ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Any issues running 30mm spacers on the rear Ian ? Bearings ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems okay, I have done plenty of miles on them and haven't (as yet) suffered any issues.

My wheels are ET42 which isn't a great offset really, I originally had an ET35 set but they where cracked and every other ET35 set I found had at least one cracked wheel.

If you are interested in getting some 19" 9 spokes then try and hunt down an ET35 set, you will require much smaller spacers then, I would have stuck to my original 15mm/20mm setup if I had found some with that ET.


----------



## Dazperks (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi, just read thread, great looking car and like the mods you have done. i was really interested in this thread as i have just bought an Avus tt, In fact i was surprised to see it in this very thread, page 6, she has a few niggles to sort, that i didn't notice till i drove her home and looked her over better, but that's the fun of owning these, I hope!! look forward to more progress and to give me lots of ideas . cheers Darren


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Dazperks,

Ah so you bought pheonixboy's car? Love the red leather in it if it was that car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Any issues running 30mm spacers on the rear Ian ? Bearings ?
> ...


I've found a set the same as yours I think Ian, ET42, been looking for ages but so far no ET35 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antthony (Jul 29, 2016)

Mine are ET 35. 18x8 though. OZ Racing, they make a few wheels in that size if that's any help


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Antthony, OZ Racing are nice rims, I've currently got 2 sets of oem 18" and fancied the 19" rims but they are proving difficult to find in a compatible centre bore, offset and bolt pattern ☹️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazperks (Aug 25, 2016)

gogs said:


> Thanks Dazperks,
> 
> Ah so you bought pheonixboy's car? Love the red leather in it if it was that car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi gogs, yes. just stripped out the seats and given them, clean, condition and touch up using liquid leather scuff master. don't think the car came with red seats from factory though.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


It took me a good while and a few wasted trips to find a half decent set that where actually worth refurbing, so far so good though, must have had these fitted over 3 years 

I actually fancied the BBS like yours but they are quite pricey for a decent set and each time some come up I am skint :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah decent ones are hard to locate, 3 years on sounds like everything is ok with no adverse effects of the spacers 

I bought the BBS as a temp set but haven't taken them back of the car yet as I've not had the rs4 18's refurbed

What tyres are you running ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Yeah decent Ines are hard to locate, 3 years on sounds like everything is ok with no adverse effects of the spacers
> 
> I bought the BBS as a temp set but haven't taken them back of the car yet as I've not had the rs4 18's refurbed
> 
> ...


235/35/19 on mine, I would love some rubber band 215/35/19 but the primary use of my TT is a motorway cruiser so it doesn't really make sense.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Ian, hhmmmm need to check out tyre costs as well then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Today I ordered a set of WAS awesome DRL headlights, looking forward to these arriving 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

gogs said:


> Today I ordered a set of WAS awesome DRL headlights, looking forward to these arriving


You got a link to these and price? Quite interested in a set myself.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Here you go

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

There was a thread not so long ago about a chap who was building and fitting sweeping drl's like the mk3's have, unfortunately he was too far away for me to travel to as he needs the car to code etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caty (Aug 30, 2013)

Very nice mod! Looking forward to seeing the pictures. I'd wish I was in the UK to be able to get it done. The availability of parts and specialists is far more than we have on the other side of the pond.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the mud flaps on the back, might explain why your car looks quite clean on the rear bumper


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Ian, I know they are not everyone's cup of char but I think the mud flaps look great and serve a purpose, especially at this time of year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Thanks Ian, I know they are note everyone's cup of char but I think the mud flaps look great and serve a purpose, especially at this time of year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Comparing the back of your TT to the current colour of mine I would agree they serve their purpose pretty well!

Are they easily available or are they a pretty rare item?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pretty rare these days, they do come up but go for silly cash and that's 2nd hand 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Reached 45k miles today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Reached 45k miles today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when my TT matched my age! :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, matches for me without the zeros of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Craig :lol:

I like the DRL mod Gordon, Looks awesome.

45,000 is the amount Craig has spent on his


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> Craig :lol:
> 
> I like the DRL mod Gordon, Looks awesome.
> 
> 45,000 is the amount Craig has spent on his


Who is this guy creeping around the mk1 forum...again?! ;-)

Good to hear from you mate - hope you're on your way back - i know someone else on his way back next year too


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

neil_audiTT said:


> Craig :lol:
> 
> I like the DRL mod Gordon, Looks awesome.
> 
> 45,000 is the amount Craig has spent on his


Ha ha, thanks Neil, good to hear from you, you still on the hunt for a porker?

Yeah I'm sure Craig could have bought a small property somewhere for what he's plowed into Ruby 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm in talks with one at the minute, The change may be imminent! But just waiting on a few guys that are interested in the TT before i trade it. But its a black generation 2 997 C2s PDK and me likes a lot. :lol:

I'll always be lurking on the mk1 TT forum lol.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohhh nice, any pics of the porker ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fitted spacers I picked up a week back, 12mm front and 15mm rear, went 15mm and 20mm last time round but these were a bargain, anyway since lowering the rear a bit a few weeks back, I need to get it realigned, need to get out for a run to settle the suspension again and gave her a wash


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

And replaced both plastic strut top covers with new OEM units, rude not to as they were cheap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

gogs said:


> Ohhh nice, any pics of the porker ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoops, Sorry i missed this Gordon.

I'll get some pictures up in the non audi bit soon


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh nice, any pics of the porker ?
> ...


As long at you photoshop those wheels Neil ;-)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

As Craig so rudely dis'd my wheels.










There she is sports fans. With the better S wheels still installed


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She's very nice indeed mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

neil_audiTT said:


> As Craig so rudely dis'd my wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.
I borrowed a friend's 996 C4 for a very long weekend in early 2009. It was "only" a 3.4 with a manual box, so wasn't fun in London traffic but was fab on a run to Donington Park and a client's stately home in rural Suffolk.
Decided I had to get one (and it would be an auto!), but I thought about it for too long and missed the big dip in the market. So it is still an itch that needs scratching.


----------



## Olls (Nov 22, 2016)

This is my go to thread for my own minor V6 project. Nice one.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad it's given you some inspiration 

No major updates just yet other than I had a service reminder message last week so I plan to get all the car fluids and filters done this month

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olls (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks gogs.

Next job is the brake switch replacement. Just psyching myself up to remove the lover dash. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just take your time, it's fairly straight forward, I always found putting the lower dash panel back on the more awkward bit ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dropped her off today for a little service, DSG Oil & Filter, engine oil & Filter, haldex oil & Filter, diff oil, spark plugs and fuel filter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just collected the car and she's driving much smoother through the gears and feels smoother in general, fluid and Filter maintenance - tick 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

A TT always feels better after some love (aka money being spent on it) 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Ian_W said:


> A TT always feels better after some love (aka money being spent on it)
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


They are bloody addicted to it .....


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep cost a few pennies but I now know it's all been carried out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Bought new QS front grille and QS rear valance and the three lower grilles (to be painted to match the QS grilles) as the upper front grille on the car was looking a bit tired, cleaned up the current grilles yesterday with autoglym bumper care and they came up a treat, may just sell the grilles I've bought once they arrive now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Forked out for a full set of Goodyear eagle f1 boots fully fitted today, the pirellis pzero's had seen better days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Forked out for a full set of Goodyear eagle f1 boots fully fitted today, the pirellis pzero's had seen better days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What wheels are you running now bud? Thought I spotted your BBS for sale a few weeks ago?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Stuck the rstt rims back on hence the new tyres mate, yep I did put the BBS in the for sale section but took em off again with the intent of having them refurbed but I may yet stick em back up for sale 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

New OEM lower V6 front grilles arrived today, bought these to have painted phantom black to match the rear QS valance but not sure that's the route I'll go with the cost of painting a bit more than I thought 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Also took delivery of 10 new drain plugs for the bottom of the sills as I had a missing one and a couple of cracked ones 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

gogs said:


> Also took delivery of 10 new drain plugs for the bottom of the sills as I had a missing one and a couple of cracked ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My TT had 1 plastic plug when I got it 
I too replaced em all :lol: and have an emergency spare.
Im not even sure they are that usefull ,mine seem to block up with crud very rapidly, holding moisture/mud n particles cant be great  .Maybe I need to move to a cleaner neighbourhood.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not replaced any yet as it's been flippin cold up here ☹

Took delivery of and have already fitted OEM side repeater lenses as the old ones had a tonne of green crap in between the plastics where they sealed and I couldn't get it out ☹

Anyway new ones look nice and fresh and clean 

Old units









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

I have been thinking that I need to replace some of those drain plugs on SWMBO's car and various ones are hanging off after the Audi body shop had removed them a couple of times to repaint the sills.

If you don't mind me asking, what extortionate price do Audi charge for them?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

£0.47 each, one of the cheaper items they sell 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

gogs said:


> £0.47 each, one of the cheaper items they sell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much better than the £23 pounds each (with discount) I've just been quoted for 60mm diameter centre caps for my A6 :roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm always astonished at how they set their prices 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

3TT3 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Also took delivery of 10 new drain plugs for the bottom of the sills as I had a missing one and a couple of cracked ones
> ...


So when are we leaving the country then?.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Guy selling a set of these in 19's Gordon...

Personally, think these are the nicest wheel on the AVUS - ;-)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmmmm not sure Craig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't be fitting 3SDM's to this


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Have I mentioned how much I like BBS! :roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think you've mentioned it before 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Got my roof rails back tonight in the correct colour of Quartz Grey  very pleased with them, set about fitting immediately, forgot just how much of a pain in the rear they are to refit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DC240S said:


> Have I mentioned how much I like BBS! :roll:


He knows some one with a nice set of BBS CH sat in the garage :wink:


----------



## brooner (Mar 20, 2017)

bit late to the show, but she is looking good!

well impressed with the steering wheel


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

brooner said:


> bit late to the show, but she is looking good!
> 
> well impressed with the steering wheel


She's getting there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fixed an annoying rattle I've had for a few months yesterday, turned out to be the plastic panel above the stereo wasn't seating correctly 

Gave the exterior a clean, all the black exterior trim a good coat with auto glym trim gel and gave all the leather a good clean 

Little pic from this morning as I was going to work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good mate 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She's in for a detail this weekend mate so looking forward to seeing her after that's complete 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooner (Mar 20, 2017)

Where did you get the wheel from, or was it the original retrimmed?
She is looking good!

We are looking to get ours detailed, but there are some stone chips too sort out.
Need to get the nevr dull on the lums....


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The wheel is from a chap who has done quite a few forum members wheels, if you want details I'll try and fix them out, just tell him what your after leather and stitching wise, the wheel arrived with a set of paddles that didn't fit the TT wiring but was an easy swap over for the original units

She has some stone chips as they all do I guess, touched a few up at the weekend now I know the correct paint is Quartz Grey and not Avus Silver as first thought

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking fantastic. Expecting some good pictures post detail 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll do my best Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had the TT in tonight to have the rear exhaust sleeve changed, the old one was not fitting well (had been overtightened) and exhaust fumes could be smelt when sitting in traffic !

Had a pre mot inspection as well, needs a few things, rear discs and pads (I knew about), rear brake line from calliper to flexipipe, both rear drop links and both front track rod ends as all have perished rubbers ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dropped her off with my detailing mate Gally this morning, get her back tomorrow at some point 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Dropped her off with my detailing mate Gally this morning, get her back tomorrow at some point
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dropping it off and getting it back detailed sounds like a dream! Looking forward to the pictures 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm happy to wash, polish, wax etc but I don't have a DA and think I'd be bloody dangerous with one so best to leave it to the professionals in my case, I'm lucky enough to have a mate who does detailing, he's done all my TT's with the exception of my TTS (mk3 TT), didn't keep it long enough for him to get his hands on it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

New number plate surrounds arrived to go with the new pressed plates, old ones had seen better days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ordered up all parts I require from the pre MOT inspection with the exception of the rear drivers brake pipe from the calliper, anyone know the part number of this pipe ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Snap from the detail this weekend, she's come up well 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking very nice mate, when do you get it back?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Got it back a few hours ago, been raining so no more pics other than this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good after the detail Gordon 8)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

That's got a great shine to it 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm really pleased with how she's turned out, it really has some depth to the paint now, a couple of scraps on the rear bumper that didn't come out so I'm going it painted when it gets both sills done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Looks glorious


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

The car looks awesome, lots of inspiration here


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks A8VCG & Danman87, definitely a work in progress

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

I wish i had the money and the time to do everything you have, lol, really want to do something to it so its not standard, but dont know what lol


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Today I finally hooked up the parrot system mic for the handsfree to the Alpine HU, of course this wasn't straight forward as the jack plug for the parrot mic was 2.5mm and the mic slot on the back of the Alpine HU was 3.5mm so I had to buy an adaptor cable which worked perfectly 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Still waiting for some more pictures post detail 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just nipped out and taken a few, not the best light


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Amazing. Looks better than new. A credit to you sir. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking fantastic! Ready to enjoy.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

That looks brilliant, such a shine to it.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Amazing. Looks better than new. A credit to you sir.
> 
> Thank you sir, if it looks half as good as that TTS you own I'm happy
> 
> [smiley=dude.gif]





DC240S said:


> Looking fantastic! Ready to enjoy.


Thanks DC, I'm really enjoying owning her, small mods and tidying up is my plan



Ian_W said:


> That looks brilliant, such a shine to it.
> Thanks Ian, wish I could take the credit for the hard work and effort that went into it
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Parts delivery today, rear discs and pads, rear drop links and front track rod ends, just the rear brake pipe to source










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

gogs said:


> Fastasaudi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. nice car you got there... currently on my hunt for a decent V6.. will be following this for some of your great ideas... when I eventually find the right one will start down the long road of mods...
> ...


Hi CJ,

It's not a bad car, not as nice as the missano V6 I had previously but nice all the same 










Best of luck with your search, still some good examples out there if your patient 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote

Hi Gordon

I've not been on here for a while and have just clocked you have gone back to the MK1 3.2. I did like this V6 you had, perhaps biased  Your current one looks nice too. Mine now sits on coilovers with 15mm and 20mm spacers on the original V6 wheels. It's spot on now. I'd find it hard to part with to be honest.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Marco,

Good to hear from you and that you still have your mk1 

I made a huge mistake getting rid of the missano V6, you live and learn I guess !

I'm also sitting on coilovers (STX) with 12mm spacers up and 15mm on the rear, tbh 15&20mm would be a better set up but I got the 12&15mm TPI spacers with bolts and lockers at a good price 

I've got to confess to really warming to the current car, I struggled to find a decent low mile car, initially I was after a manual gearbox, the car I have was for sale not far from me, I checked it out s few times and after looking at a few others but the bullet, even better now she's been detailed and I now know she's not Avus but Quartz grey, not seen any others in this colour as yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Removed the Audi rings from the boot a few weeks back, didn't like it so fitted a genuine Q3 set today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I really like the larger ring(s) :lol:

I came on here to read your thread again [smiley=book2.gif]

Unless i missed it, Where have the BBS gone


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah the larger rings look a lot better and fill the space a lot better 

The BBS are off, not sure if I'm going refurb and refit or sell and buy a set of V6 ronals

Not done a great deal recently, hooked up my dashcam last week, she's in next week for the MOT bits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Couple of pics from a little drive this morning, big rings included !


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice, sits perfect.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

How did you get old rings off?? Plastic lever?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Finger nails damien 
I bought fishing line but thought I'd see how well stuck on they were, quite well as it turns out but just easing each section away a little at a time was enough to get them off, loads of tardis to remove the sticky residue and polish to remove the rings outlay on the paint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

gogs said:


> Finger nails damien
> I bought fishing line but thought I'd see how well stuck in they were, quite well as it turns out but just easing each section away a little at a time was enough to get them off, loads of tardis to remove the sticky residue and polish to remove the rings outlay on the paint
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks , like the look of the big rings, my ring is a bit battered missus


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

looks perfect mate, really does sit well on those wheel  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



damien.wrl said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Finger nails damien
> ...


What ever your missus has done to your ring is best kept between you two :lol: :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh errr matron !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thought I'd trial a different valance, think it needs an aftermarket exhaust tbh










I now have 3  rear valance, a standard V6 honeycomb, a QS phantom black honeycomb and the new aftermarket diffuser as in the pic, the wife's going to string me up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

Quite like the look of the bigger rings too. 
Would be a reason to remove the ones that the Audi bodyshop fitted off centre :twisted:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Do it do it do it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

gogs said:


> Thought I'd trial a different valance, think it needs an aftermarket exhaust tbh


I like that style of valance, looking good 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Something different for sure, I'll see how I settle with it

Just had news my WAS DRL headlights should be completed this week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

gogs said:


> Thought I'd trial a different valance, think it needs an aftermarket exhaust tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice .. was going to try this style of valance myself.. looks great.. if you don't like it I will have it off you..!!

Loving the big rings too.. first saw this on Brendan86's when I met up with him .. looked really good in the flesh.. I think his were Q5 rings.. definitely bigger than standard..

CJ


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah it's different so I'll see how i find it after a few days

Yeah the big rings look nice there, I was worried they may look really oversized but they look fine imo, the Q5 rings maybe bigger than the Q3 I guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had new rear discs and pads, drivers side brake pipe, rear drop links and front track rod ends fitted

I also found a pic of my old Renault 19 16v, I loved that car, looks very dated now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

gogs said:


> Thought I'd trial a different valance, think it needs an aftermarket exhaust tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having just spent the afternoon cleaning and polishing inside of each individual honeycomb gap on the QS valance I can appreciate the appeal of this valance - much simpler yet a bit more interesting than a standard 225 valance.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's growing on me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

gogs said:


> I also found a pic of my old Renault 19 16v, I loved that car, looks very dated now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow mate you were a true boy racer in that - wonderful :lol:
(and yes I'm posting again especially for you!)

B


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

gogs said:


> also found a pic of my old Renault 19 16v, I loved that car, looks very dated now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god!! I had one EXACTLY the same (on a H plate) 18yrs ago. Loved mine too. They were wicked to drive. Quick too.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Loved that car, felt quick in every way, I could never park it facing uphill in the rain as the spark plug chambers would fill with rain water as it ran in through the air scoop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean. Had mine for 3yrs, which was a long time for me to own a car back then.

I remember water getting in the spark plug chambers once on mine. More because water was getting through the seal around the vent where it sat in the bonnet. They were notorious for water getting through the vent though! The vents didn't half kick out some heat if you put your hand in front of the opening.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I had my car around 3 years as well, I also changed cars a lot back then so it says a lot for me to have kept it that long!

I changed the seal around the vent and it still let water in ! If it was raining overnight I would sometimes put a plastic bag over the engine once cooled !

They did get very hot under the bonnet after a decent drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I put clear silicone sealant round the seal underneath the vent which cured the leak thankfully. I remember after a spirited drive the vent was to hot to touch  surprised me that for a non turbo engine


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It was that exhaust manifold that heated up ! I had to get that replaced during ownership, Renault said an afternoon, was in for 8 days as they snapped the studs and had to order them from France ! Tried to charge me for the storage !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

gogs said:


> Snap from the detail this weekend, she's come up well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks better than new! Gogs, I'm coming back in the next life as your car!!!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fitted my WAS DRL headlights tonight, pretty pleased with the new look


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Great stuff - can you post a close up pic with them off?

Looks like you need to park close to the fence


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

A little closer to the fence than normal 

Just started raining ☹










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

They look good - nice and bright!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They are nice DC, bring the look up to date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

gogs said:


> They are nice DC, bring the look up to date
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you run them on amber permanently and flash only when indicating - US style?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe with a bit of rewiring but I'm happy with them as they are 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, they look awesome!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Ian, they are very nice in the metal/plastic whatever the correct term is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

lookin good [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you sir 
Another tick from the list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Very, very nice  Does the DRL dim when you put the side lights on (legal requirement :? )?

Also you have crystal clear headlamps - did you get some new ones maybe :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers rusTTy, I believe they do dim although I've not yet checked
Yeah they are new/used headlights and are in amazing condition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dropped of my four 9 spoke RSTT rims at the powder Coaters this morning, 4 rims with tyres upright in the boot of my wife's fiesta  
After viewing available colours and thinking about my car colour I stuck with OEM silver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Amber indicator lenses v's clear indicator lenses


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyPippit (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi gogs,

Just read your thread from start to finish and i must say I'm mightly impressed with the work you have done.

Your car looks amazing and was very impressed with the detailing work you had done.

keep up the good work, i look forward to reading your future posts.

Jez..


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Jez,

It's slowed a fair bit but I'll try to continue with little updates as I go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

gogs said:


> Amber indicator lenses v's clear indicator lenses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks much more upto date with those clear corners [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Amazing the difference the clear corners make, really does take years of the look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just collected my freshly refurbed RSTT 9 spokes 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Visitor here from the mk3 forum. Loving the mods you've done, all very tasteful. I'm searching for a V6 as a high days and holidays keeper. Prices seem to be firming up fast for nice examples. Keep the updates coming, with pics plz.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks 4433allanr, she's an ongoing project for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

TNT truck just delivered a present for the V6, anyone guess what it is 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Could it be the rear section of an exhaust system?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Blueflame resonated Catback, can't wait to get this on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had the blueflame catback fitted on Wednesday evening, crichy does that make a difference to the sound, lovely burble at tick over, fairly quiet and subdued during normal town driving but livens up as you plant your right foot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm sure pics of tail pipes are to follow  Can I ask where you got it from please as the site I found didn't list our Mk1 3.2 - does it still have a flap in the right hand outlet or have you had to block it off? Cheers


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They will follow, as I wasn't fully happy with the tailpipe height so that's to be adjusted to sit a little higher up

It's a used system I was lucky enough to pick up after a heads up from A8VCG, the blueflame systems are no longer made for the mk1 V6, I blocked the pipe off as there is no valve fitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Few pics from earlier today


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelka (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking mint!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

As Nelka said, looking absolutely mint. Sparing a thought for you with all the crap weather that's followed [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks moro, she's looking not bad for an almost 12 year old car !
Weather has been a bit poor since those pics taken last Sunday ☹

In today to get the pipes adjust on the blueflame to bring them up a bit in the valance 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Exhaust pipes realigned 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gogs said:


> Exhaust pipes realigned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice same system I have on the qS 8)


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

nice ..got an on the ground pic in good light?..selfishly wondering how rear flaps/valance would look on my own too ya see :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

How do you find the system at around 50mph Andy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

3TT3 said:


> nice ..got an on the ground pic in good light?..selfishly wondering how rear flaps/valance would look on my own too ya see :lol:


Will get a decent pic for you tomorrow 3TT3, don't have any since the pipes height was corrected earlier tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pic as requested 3TT3, raining heavy so not the best light










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] lookin good.
Aside from the exhaust ,I think the valance balances well with the flaps and the spoiler (similar surface).

For me and my colour: "I used to be indecisive, now Im not so sure"


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

OEM tips









Blueflame tips









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

Only a bit of a difference then? 

Looks great.


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking real nice fella


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd love those tips in black or ceramic on the QS.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They do fill the space a little better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

intott said:


> Looking real nice fella


Thanks intott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

DC240S said:


> I'd love those tips in black or ceramic on the QS.


I spent about 3 hours removing the black soot build up from the inside the tips last weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nelka said:



> Looking mint!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

3TT3 said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] lookin good.
> Aside from the exhaust ,I think the valance balances well with the flaps and the spoiler (similar surface).
> 
> For me and my colour: "I used to be indecisive, now Im not so sure"


I do agree, all three parts sit well together and tie together well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

MOT this morning 

Passed with no advisories  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Gordon,

Just checking up on things... :lol:

Love the DRL's, they set the front off perfectly.

Nice to see you went blueflame (never miltek after my experience?!)

Exactly how i'd mod a V6..if i ever had one...again...in the future.

Okay, Maybe i want a Misano V6 cabriolet. :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Neil,

Good to hear from you, How's life with the porker ?

I've only managed to get a few little things don't tbh, just haven't had enough time lately

I never had any issues with my Milltek and did consider it but then the blueflame came up so I went for it, it's nice but even though its resonated it does seem to drone a little ☹ I'm looking at fitting a little sound deadening to see if that helps

I'd have had another missano in a heartbeat but I couldn't find any that floated my boat at the time of the search

Cheers for looking in mate 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Those curves baby 

Yeah life in the Pork is going good, dragged her heavy arse end around Europe last month down to Milan. Was an epic trip and she didn't put a foot wrong. Fell head over during that trip - she seeked 170mph on the autobahn, Spanked some laps of the nurburging then eased back into a cruise down through Switzerland and the Austrian alps.










I've really got a hankering for a V6 cabriolet in misano, They're few and far between though, Especially a manual. I'll always be looking though


----------



## dafeller (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm interested in hearing your comments on the Blue Flame with the resonator. Mines unresonated, which is how I bought it, but I've been thinking of putting the centre unit back in because it's pretty darn boomy between 2k and 3K rpm. I've even considered a custom setup but the flip side of the drone is such a lovely sound above 3K.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

gogs said:


> Blueflame tips


Very nice, just how I wish mine looked


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

triplefan said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Blueflame tips
> ...


She's taken around a year to get to the current look, not sure I'll doing much more tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

dafeller said:


> I'm interested in hearing your comments on the Blue Flame with the resonator. Mines unresonated, which is how I bought it, but I've been thinking of putting the centre unit back in because it's pretty darn boomy between 2k and 3K rpm. I've even considered a custom setup but the flip side of the drone is such a lovely sound above 3K.


The system is fairly quiet at most speeds but between 50-60 when cruising it can be quit loud imo, haven't heard a non res blueflame so nothing to compare it to other than the OEM system, it can be quit loud when reversing as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

neil_audiTT said:


> Those curves baby
> 
> Yeah life in the Pork is going good, dragged her heavy arse end around Europe last month down to Milan. Was an epic trip and she didn't put a foot wrong. Fell head over during that trip - she seeked 170mph on the autobahn, Spanked some laps of the nurburging then eased back into a cruise down through Switzerland and the Austrian alps.
> 
> ...


Hey Neil,

Glad porker life is agreeing with you 
It's a cracking looking machine and that's an awesome picture, the road trip sounds absolutely amazing, what a way to see some beautiful counties

The manual V6 is indeed a rare beast, I've seen a few up for sale and I'm always tempted myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd 100% recommend a long road trip.

We revisited stuttgart as my car was originally collected from the factory by the first owner. Bet that was a magical experience.

Nurburgring was incredible, and i see the attraction now i've been.

Our journeys end was the circuit de monza, We managed to get onto the famous banking, something i'll never forget.

Swiftly back up through switzerland via the stelvio and goddard passes  . Stumbled upon spa classic at spa francochamps which was a nice bonus. Stood at the bottom of Eau Rouge, I'll never understand the physics of how a F1 car goes around that bend.

Kudos with the TT Gordon. I shall vanish back into the darkness once again.... :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Something to add to my bucket list for sure Neil 

Sounds like you had a blast and have a load of memories from the trip

Don't vanish for too long mate, who knows, maybe see you back here in a missano V6 ragtop 

ATB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had a little spare time this morning so grabbed my keys and took the TT for a blast to dust off the cobwebs 










































Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good mate. Do you not use it daily?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not since I started a new job a couple of months back, I cycle in most days

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

One more









Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Not since I started a new job a couple of months back, I cycle in most days
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


I'd love to cycle to work but my abilities don't stretch to 35 miles each way 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Would be to much for me as a daily as well Ian 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice - standard wheels are best IMO


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not a fan of non OEM silver rims but the powder coater said the V6 Ronals would look great in the Audi smoked chrome colour, I'm warming to them for sure

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Sent via carrier pigeon


That is my favourite look that your TT has had! Love it 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers Ian, always loved the V6 Ronals, got them at a very good price with good Pirelli tyres, they had some paint bubbling hence the refurb, plan was to go OEM silver but I guess the darker colour recommended by the powder coater works with the Quartz Grey body colour

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

gogs said:


> Sent via carrier pigeon


Thats looks rather nice! Love the V6 Ronals and that shade is nice and aggressive - suits it well.


----------



## chrisryan (Aug 22, 2017)

gogs said:


> Sent via carrier pigeon


Looks very good gogs. Love everything about it


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks chrisryan

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

Just found this. Sake. :roll: :lol:

Will keep reading back now. Cheers man!

S


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

AND now read fully.

To be fair, the geometry and how it sits is what I was thinking about.

Hopefully you'll entertain a few questions bro?

Did you opt for the 20mm rear spacers in the end? If not, would the 20mm foul at that height?

What brand did you choose for the rear arms? We're the fronts adjustable top mounts too? What else's did you change to get that look apart from the ST suspension?

I am looking at B14 Bilstein coilovers after running H&R's on my last mk2. I don't want to go for too many lows, but I hate the fact I can hide a small family who may be escaping their war torn country in my arches about now.

Take it easy my man and thanks in advance!

S


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

DC240S said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Sent via carrier pigeon
> ...


Thanks DC, pretty pleased with the current look

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I went 12mm front and 15mm rear on spacers, these were from tpi, I would have gone 15mm front and 20mm rear but I got the 12/15 at a great price

new OEM top mounts on the front new rear drop links, powerflex bushes for the cookbot adjustable tie bars (link below), new front ARB bushes, that was pretty much it tbh

http://www.cbauto-solutions.co.uk/stain ... e-tie-bars

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for the reply Gogs. Will be watching your thread for updates!

S


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No problem, no more plans for the car just now, I'm using the car less and less these days

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Gogs. Just been catching up with this thread after been off this site since having to sell my TT. Now I'm back in the market for another mk 1 TT and thinking about buying 3.2. My only concern and worry is the dsg box. How are finding it and how does it compare to the manual version?

Paul


----------



## Gleebag (Aug 10, 2017)

Sweet thread! Class car man


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Paulj100 said:


> Hi Gogs. Just been catching up with this thread after been off this site since having to sell my TT. Now I'm back in the market for another mk 1 TT and thinking about buying 3.2. My only concern and worry is the dsg box. How are finding it and how does it compare to the manual version?
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

I always regretted getting rid of my 1st mk1 V6, the last mk1 TT and this TT have both are DSG, the mech unit went on the last one but was repaired, cost just under £1000 then but I believe it's cheaper now, if you want more speed then the 1.8 is the cheaper easier way for power but you'll already know that 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Gleebag said:


> Sweet thread! Class car man


Thank you

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

gogs said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gogs. Just been catching up with this thread after been off this site since having to sell my TT. Now I'm back in the market for another mk 1 TT and thinking about buying 3.2. My only concern and worry is the dsg box. How are finding it and how does it compare to the manual version?
> ...


I had a test drive in a 3.2 this afternoon. First time iv driven one, oh my god! That sound!  completely hooked now.

Liking the colour choice on the alloys. Very nice. 8)

Paul


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Paul, yeah the engine note can be nice, I have a blueflame catback fitted which helps 

There's a good buyers guide for the V6 on here somewhere

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

gogs said:


> Sent via carrier pigeon


Simply Beautiful!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Why thank you wallstreet 

Just been out for a short drive as I was running an errand, gave the suspension a chance to settle again after the wheel swap last weekend 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Few pics from this morning










































































And hit 48k










Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

gogs said:


> Sent via carrier pigeon


Hi gogs. A couple of questions...
What is your ride height set at? How low could you go before requiring adjustable tie bars/drop links etc?

I have allowed my coilovers to settle after fitting, and set them at a standard 350mm, I now have the urge to wind them down a bit more (but strangely I don't have the urge to fork out £300 for tie bars yet), I'm wondering how far I can go before running into other issues

Thx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good mate 8)


----------



## gogs01 (Sep 26, 2015)

My last V6 was lowered around 20mm on a bilstein b12 kit without adjustable bars, I have the coilovers fully wound down on the rear and adjusted the fronts to match, i need to measure the height from wheel centre to arch

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not sure why sometimes I seem to have a user name of gogs01 when I reply 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looking good mate 8)


Thank you sir 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks fantastic, perfect wheel finish and height IMO.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antthony (Jul 29, 2016)

Gogs' car looks to be 30~35mm lower than standard. Probably as low as you'd want to go with a V6.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah I'd agree Anthony, any lower (which the rears can't go) would mean contact with speed bumps I'd imagine !

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Looks fantastic, perfect wheel finish and height IMO.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Cheers Ian, she was left in the drive in recent months as I cycle to work however some lowlife stole my bike from work a few weeks back 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

gogs said:


> Yeah I'd agree Anthony, any lower (which the rears can't go) would mean contact with speed bumps I'd imagine !
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Having read the whole thread now, it appears you fitted the coilovers and adj tie bars/ARB drop links etc all at the same time.... Which is what I was wondering (how low before I needed to get into such things).

I'm going to leave mine set as it is for a few weeks and then wind it down another 10mm which will give me a ride height of 340mm and that shouldn't be a drama (if you said your old one was 20mm without issue)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just get the alignment done once your happy with your chosen height 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Measurement from the centre of the wheel to the bottom of the wheel arch is 325mm

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Antthony (Jul 29, 2016)

Paulj100 said:


> I had a test drive in a 3.2 this afternoon. First time iv driven one, oh my god! That sound!  completely hooked now.
> Liking the colour choice on the alloys. Very nice. 8)
> Paul


Also the insta torque. I drove a 225 and some mildly tuned 180's as well when looking. On / off / on the power the V6 is much punchier on the road. 
Once you get your head around how to best drive the 3.2 it's not slow at all. This is from someone who came directly from a 460BHP well sorted Evo. Sure the Evo was faster especially at higher speeds, but I have never once thought my TT was 'slow', and that actually surprised me. 
I'm sure once I pull my finger out and get the new suspension fitted (that's been sitting on my bedroom floor for a year...) it will feel even quicker.
These cars are stupidly under rated IMO.

Reality check, on the Top Gear test track besides saying it handled like a clown car, it lapped only 0.2 seconds slower than the Lotus Esprit V8.


----------



## Exuptoy (Sep 12, 2017)

...yeah, plus the presenter is a cock. :lol:

Nice car by the way Gogs.
One of the nicest cars on here IMO.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Exuptoy, it's a project for sure 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

Oooh somebodies been busy. Looks real nice.

What are you doing with your old seats, are they in decent condition?


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Red leather looks great....nothing like it


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Your TT is just stunning. Your thread is a great read. I will never look at my Ronals the same again


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Horlixx said:


> Oooh somebodies been busy. Looks real nice.
> 
> What are you doing with your old seats, are they in decent condition?


My black leather is in excellent condition, it's worn it's 48k miles extremely well, I'm going to hold on to it for now in case I decide to swap back from the red 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

sussexbythesea said:


> Red leather looks great....nothing like it


Yep it's in pretty good condition tbh, a couple of small indents and one or two scratches I'll sort, but non of the bolster wear on the driver seat 



BadNun said:


> Your TT is just stunning. Your thread is a great read. I will never look at my Ronals the same again


Crichy ! That's indeed is a compliment coming from yourself 

The V6 Ronals are a cracking wheel for the mk1, I really was torn between going silver and darker as I normally don't like dark rims on a car

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks awesome with the red leather, the perfect interior for it IMO 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Ian, it does look really nice against the Quartz Grey paintwork, running out of mods I want to do, hope I don't get bored and sell up 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Thanks Ian, it does look really nice against the Quartz Grey paintwork, running out of mods I want to do, hope I don't get bored and sell up
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Yes, that's always the problem isn't it, not sure why it hasn't happened to me with the TT . Probably, I know I can't sell it as worth bugger all now 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, I guess deep down I know I'm getting to old to mess about under cars etc but can't bare the thought of a sensible car I can't tinker with ! Well I guess I did that with the mk3 TT 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

gogs said:


> The V6 Ronals are a cracking wheel for the mk1, I really was torn between going silver and darker as I normally don't like dark rims on a car


I like Ronals too, you picked a perfect colour for your TT

I wonder what they would look like on mine, need to learn photo shop now [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Ha ha, I guess deep down I know I'm getting to old to mess about under cars etc but can't bare the thought of a sensible car I can't tinker with ! Well I guess I did that with the mk3 TT
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


I had a small break from tinkering and modifying when I had my 2002 S3 when it wasn't *that* old, I left it standard and just enjoyed the standard car.

Only sold it because I racked the miles up and had to let go while it was still worth something


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That's my trouble I can't leave them standard 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Seansy said:


> Thank you for the reply Gogs. Will be watching your thread for updates!
> 
> S


Dont let this shady character be giving you grief Gordon.

:lol:

Ronals are a great wheel, My only niggle with them was they weren't wide enough! From the back it always looked like a toy car :lol:


----------



## Exuptoy (Sep 12, 2017)

gogs said:


> Thanks Ian, it does look really nice against the Quartz Grey paintwork, running out of mods I want to do, hope I don't get bored and sell up
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


I did this when I had my Mk1 Astra GTE about 10 years ago. The car was so original with even the original tool kit under the bonnet and all period Irmscher parts (steering wheel, stage 2 head, twin headlamps, tailgate panel and rear spoiler). Put a pair of floorpans in it following rebuilding the engine and gearbox. The only problem was it was so original I was scared to leave it anywhere or take it away from the originality when everyone else was putting valver lumps in them. Sorry it got sold now they're starting to fetch mega money!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I will resist 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Refitted the V6 rear honeycomb valance in place of the aftermarket diffuser unit this afternoon

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

I love this car, a fine example of targeted subtle mods. If you ever do decide to get rid there is a good home for it in Ireland..... 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you sir, I'm not a fan of heavy modding so a little hear and there is fine for me 

If I sell up I'll give you first refusal 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love how the red interior looks, a very good decision 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you sir, It's a good mix mate 

Just need to get you to detail it for me 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Thank you sir, It's a good mix mate
> 
> Just need to get you to detail it for me
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Mine is actually pretty terrible mate . Covered in scratches and swirls, didn't realise how bad it was until I clayed it and pulled it in the garage under the lights yesterday . I suppose it's to be expected after 15 years and 146k though 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Car looks great  You always seem to be able to find a deserted car park for the photo shoot  :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Early Sunday mornings rusTTy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another cold morning, too cold to cycle today !


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No real updates of late, was going to fit the 9 spoke RSTT rims this weekend but it's been too cold

A little snap after defrosting the tiTTie this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

gogs said:


> No real updates of late, was going to fit the 9 spoke RSTT rims this weekend but it's been too cold


How come? Your current alloys look very nice.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just for a wee change from the V6 Ronals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Just for a wee change from the V6 Ronals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic Gogs, headlights look good too. You'll need to show me how to clean up the BlueFlame exhaust as yours is much cleaner than mines ;-)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The blueflame tips were black with carbon/soot when I got it, took quite a few hours of elbow grease and products to remove it from t-cut to wd40 and several others in-between 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Gogs. As you live with it daily, could you tell me your opinion on the colour difference between Avus Silver and the titanium grey headlight inserts? I find the Avus varies in different pics, so im wondering if in the real world its a massive difference??

I think I'm going to paint my inserts while i have the headlights in pieces for a DRL install, but im not sure it will be a noticeable change

TIA


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

gogs said:


> Also took delivery of 10 new drain plugs for the bottom of the sills as I had a missing one and a couple of cracked ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where are these fitted?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Horlixx, my TT is Quartz Grey so has next to none of the blue/purple tinge you see in Avus paintwork so I'd think the titanium is closer to the Quartz Grey than Avus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

napostolidis said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Also took delivery of 10 new drain plugs for the bottom of the sills as I had a missing one and a couple of cracked ones
> ...


Located underneath the sills on each side of the car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

gogs said:


> Hi Horlixx, my TT is Quartz Grey so has next to none of the blue/purple tinge you see in Avus paintwork so I'd think the titanium is closer to the Quartz Grey than Avus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh right... yeh that totally explains why i was looking at your pictures and thinking that the bodywork colour is a pretty close match for the lights then.

Damm im gonna have to bite the bullet and buy some paint


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah it's a closer match to the headlights than what Avus would be, it's another colour that looks different in certain lights and angles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that picture 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi gogs, if I take a picture of the TT on my phone, it does not look anywhere as nice as your's, Is my phone faulty? :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not at all, you should see the pics I delete 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Insurance renewal time again, current provider was £244, got the same cover with Admiral for £191

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Insurance renewal time again, current provider was £244, got the same cover with Admiral for £191
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is my 225 costing me £500 a year 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

Ian_W said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance renewal time again, current provider was £244, got the same cover with Admiral for £191
> ...


£188.31 through "people's choice" really called "hastings insurance", for my 225,


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance renewal time again, current provider was £244, got the same cover with Admiral for £191
> ...


Your maybe a lot younger than me Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


Oh I'll make a note of that for next year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pic with the 9 spoke RSTT rims back on










Picked up a genuine set of QS rims so they'll get a refurb and new tyres, what colour though ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Silver or gun metal would look good, just not black.

Nick


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah my V6 Ronals are Audi smoked chrome, I'm thinking that may be good go for the QS rims

I can see me selling a set if I like the QS rims

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steverunner (Mar 24, 2012)

The colour combo you have at moment is awesome; as such I'd go for smoke chrome
on the QS alloys. Your whole car looks great.

I run smoke chrome wheels on my gunmetal 350Z and, like your TT, suits it well.

For a while I did fancy black Ronals on my Mis red TT but so far not got round to it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gogs said:


> Pic with the 9 spoke RSTT rims back on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good few years ago I spotted an avus TT with black/polished rims qS wheels looked fantastic 
My avus qS with black/silver BBS CH


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers yellow, your QS looks well another option to weigh up for the QS rims, the darker colour works well with the Quartz grey paint I feel, not that the silver 9 spokes don't work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Pic with the 9 spoke RSTT rims back on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the QS rims on it mate, been keeping an eye for a set myself recently 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

steverunner said:


> The colour combo you have at moment is awesome; as such I'd go for smoke chrome
> on the QS alloys. Your whole car looks great.
> 
> I run smoke chrome wheels on my gunmetal 350Z and, like your TT, suits it well.
> ...


She's not a bad wee bus mate

I'd never been a fan of darker coloured wheels until I bought the V6 Ronals which needed a refurb, thought what the hell go smoked chrome and it did work, Black would be too dark for my taste but red and black can work well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

QS rims in original finish with diamond cut edges -perhaps ensure the silver is bright.

Personally I'm not a fan of the QS wheels in any other finish - particularly black - there great wheels and you want them to be seen.

Are they the QS wheels I sold recently!?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No not the rims you sold DC240S, the chap had bought these a few years back but never refurbed or fitted them

I'm edging towards the grey colour to give some contrast against the Quartz paint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trudubrstu (Mar 7, 2017)

went for this colour recently on my qs reps - custom colour called "jc carbon" - transformed the looks i reckon:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> No not the rims you sold DC240S, the chap had bought these a few years back but never refurbed or fitted them
> 
> I'm edging towards the grey colour to give some contrast against the Quartz paint
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damo did a set of QS multi's in hyper silver with a diamond cut outer rim and they looked fantastic - I'd go down that route

car looks great Gogs


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

trudubrstu said:


> went for this colour recently on my qs reps - custom colour called "jc carbon" - transformed the looks i reckon:


Looks like a similar colour to the V6 Ronals I have which a smoked chrome, still to test fit them to be sure I like them before forking our for a refurb and tyres

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

A8VCG said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > No not the rims you sold DC240S, the chap had bought these a few years back but never refurbed or fitted them
> ...


Cheers mate, I'm thinking silver isn't for that car but who knows !
is Damo any closer to coming back to the mk1 ?
How's ruby going ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Things have been a bit quiet of late, no progress on the QS rims/tyres, I have decided she will be going in to paint over the next few months to rectify a few niggles.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Love this thread, some really nice details. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Lovely as usual  Looking forward to seeing this on QS rims.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tuscan12 said:


> Love this thread, some really nice details. Keep up the good work.


It's slowed down a bit tbh but I will try to keep interested and push on 



Ian_W said:


> Lovely as usual  Looking forward to seeing this on QS rims.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Cheers Ian, I will get them done this year at some point I hope 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I'm contemplating selling her, stuck her in the for sale section to see what interest she gets and will take it from there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

what you after mate


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another mk1 of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

gogs said:


> Another mk1 of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


QS ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's an itch I may need to scratch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

gogs said:


> Well I'm contemplating selling her, stuck her in the for sale section to see what interest she gets and will take it from there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG, are you sure! She is a stunner!! Good luck with the sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gogs said:


> It's an itch I may need to scratch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah we'll see, all depends on the V6 sale and finding a good QS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well after sitting with the cruise control kit for around 8 weeks I decided today was the day to fit it, not a difficult job tbh, just a bit of a fiddle due to the lack of space in the drivers side footwell area, I cleaned out the crap from under the scuttle panel and cleaned and greased up the wiper mechanism moving parts, just need to test it all now !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

gogs said:


> Well after sitting with the cruise control kit for around 8 weeks I decided today was the day to fit it, not a difficult job tbh, just a bit of a fiddle due to the lack of space in the drivers side footwell area, I cleaned out the crap from under the scuttle panel and cleaned and greased up the wiper mechanism moving parts, just need to test it all now !


On my to-do list, any advice ?

Seen febi-bilstein cruise stalks at a decent price, do you know if they are the same as audi ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No experience of other manufacturers of cruise control, I bought the kit from VW Teeside on eBay.
there's a good guide on here download/file.php?id=96393, take your time, start with the windscreen wiper arms to ensure they are not stuck on the spindles, it's fairly straight forward tbh, ensure you've got all the tools you'll need as you don't want to be half way through and realise you don't have the correct tool !

From what I recall today

T25 & T30 bits for various screws.
4mm Allen key for metal ring holding stalks to steering column.
M12 spline for steering wheel nut.
10mm socket for nuts on cover under scuttle panel and to remove frame holding the relays etc under the dash.
12mm for wiper arm nuts.
Tape to ensure slip ring does not move.
Cable ties to secure new loom.
Jewellers small flat head screw drivers to release wiring from fuse box.
Torque wrench.
VCDS or equivalent to code the cruise.
And a lot of patience 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Thankfully my tt has cruise control from factory


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

gogs said:


> Well after sitting with the cruise control kit for around 8 weeks I decided today was the day to fit it, not a difficult job tbh, just a bit of a fiddle due to the lack of space in the drivers side footwell area, I cleaned out the crap from under the scuttle panel and cleaned and greased up the wiper mechanism moving parts, just need to test it all now !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Job, glad you got it all sorted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

And it works a treat on the test drive, wasn't sure it was but it does, another job complete and off the list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

I've just gone through the thread from the beginning as I am on the look out for a V6 TT. The car is lovely and the mods/details you've done are a real credit. Well done sir.

Good luck with the sale, I'm going to hedge a bet it will be well out of my price range


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

McPikie said:


> I've just gone through the thread from the beginning as I am on the look out for a V6 TT. The car is lovely and the mods/details you've done are a real credit. Well done sir.
> 
> Good luck with the sale, I'm going to hedge a bet it will be well out of my price range


Thank you McPikie, she's been a joy to own, so much so that she's now being kept to enjoy a bit longer  I've put to much in to let it go for peanuts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

First wash in about a month 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking lovely as usual buddy but I do miss the darker V6 rims, they set it off so well!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeAshford (May 11, 2018)

Have to admit I'd like a 3.2 my Mrs has a lovely 1 but won't let me drive it lol


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Looking lovely as usual buddy but I do miss the darker V6 rims, they set it off so well!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


They'll be back on the car next month when I plan to tackle a couple of bits and bobs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Get yourself on the insurance and borrow it to make sure its as should be from things you've read on here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Just read the whole thread. You make me spend monies. Just bought large rings and drls lol


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had a read through it myself earlier today, you forget just how much you've done to these cars, you'll never get your money back but you can enjoy them 

I don't search eBay too much these days as I always find something to buy !

DRL's are a nice little mod which brings makes the front end look newer imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Replaced my engine bay button down kit with a new button down kit which is more mk1 styled


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice little touch there Gordon.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Sometimes it's the subtle little things that make all the difference.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah I like them, just the little details 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She went in for her MOT this morning, passed with one advisory on a number plate bulb being out ! Was working last night when I checked  had a spare set so all good again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Always nice to get a fresh MOT 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gogs said:


> She went in for her MOT this morning, passed with one advisory on a number plate bulb being out ! Was working last night when I checked  had a spare set so all good again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always nice 
One of my indicator builds went out at the last MOT was fine when h checked the back but went out as he got to the front :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah good to get another year of legal road driving 

Yeah I couldn't believe the bulb was out, apparently not a fail as long as one is working, just an advisory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Good News,

Good for another year!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks mate, a relief for sure, now where did I put those QS alloys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Always nice to get a fresh MOT
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Cheers Ian another 12 months on legal terms 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Glad your car passed. Its a nervous time.

Mine is due next month, first time under my ownership.

I have already replaced filament lamps for LED's, replaced a split driveshaft CV boot, just waiting on new bushes and bolts this week for my replacement front lower track control arms then its MOT time. Rusty exhaust advisory on last ticket but it isn't blowing so fingers crossed.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Test fit if the QS rims, need a refurb but thought I'd see if I like them on










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Mmmm, I'm not sure. I think the shadow makes it hard to see. Can you get a pic in better light? I'm sure refurbished and in better light they should look good.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not the best pic tbf, I'll try to get another, alloys are spray can painted a very dark Matt grey just now and have a little kerb rash 

Refurbed is go with a grey not silver, needs new tyres fitting as well !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

They look good! And suit the car!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

They look awesome 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Wheels look great gogs but will look better finished in a lighter shade than the car imo


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> They look awesome
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ian, need a refurb in the right colour and a set of correct size tyres fitted though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Jam13 said:


> Wheels look great gogs but will look better finished in a lighter shade than the car imo


Cheers Jam13, I've never liked darker rims but I don't really like the QS rims in silver on a lighter paint like I have, they look great on cars that are blue, red etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fitted a new Duracell battery to the V6 tonight to replace the low maintenance delta offering that was fitted, straight forward job and an improvement on the Rev counter reaction on start up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

gogs said:


> Fitted a new Duracell battery to the V6 tonight to replace the low maintenance delta offering that was fitted, straight forward job and an improvement on the Rev counter reaction on start up


Out of interest, what do you mean with the rev counter on startup?

Sometimes when I start Shed, the rev counter stays at zero for maybe 3 seconds, and if I use the washers/wipers in this time they're bloody slow. Similar thing?

/Al


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Same thing with the Rev counter with my car, not noticed any issue with wipers or washer but also not sure if I have used them during that 3 second period if I'm honest !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

I have exactly the same thing with my rev counter. Slight hesitation when starting the car.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Seems to be eliminated with a new battery, will see if it lasts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Believe me dashpods do some weird shit when amps are scarce when my voltage regulator passed on it was most entertaining reading 160 mph on the driveway......


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

gogs said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of mine Gordon! They might even be my old wheels, They were satin black powder coat :lol:

Love that look on a mk1 TT. She's looking well 8)

An old pic of mine....


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers Neil, hope the porker is meeting your expectations 

The wheels will go in next weekend for the refurb, still to decide on colour but it will be dark for sure

Your car looked very well in that pic mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

My V6 tacho also has a think about it on startup.

I think they call it 'character'.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pukmeister said:


> My V6 tacho also has a think about it on startup.
> 
> I think they call it 'character'.


New battery has eliminated that lag on the Rev counter 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

gogs said:


> Cheers Neil, hope the porker is meeting your expectations
> 
> The wheels will go in next weekend for the refurb, still to decide on colour but it will be dark for sure
> 
> ...


Yeah, Though i've a broken collar bone stopping play at the moment from a cycling incident :lol:

This is how she sounds now... 




I loved the satin black on mine, just made it that bit more aggressive and showed the brakes off abit more...and the small rear ones too :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

Out repping the early sunday mornings again i see!! Car looks fantastic as always Gogs - i do like your OEM V6 wheels

You havent got the QS rims refurbed yet then, have you decided on a colour yet?

I keep changing my mind on my own wheels, currently I'm leaning towards doing them a gold/yellow at the mo


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

This looks best on the V6 rims IMO. Colour works so well 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Horlixx said:


> Out repping the early sunday mornings again i see!! Car looks fantastic as always Gogs - i do like your OEM V6 wheels
> 
> You havent got the QS rims refurbed yet then, have you decided on a colour yet?
> 
> I keep changing my mind on my own wheels, currently I'm leaning towards doing them a gold/yellow at the mo


I hate doing nothing on a weekend 

QS rims will be dark, Neil has given me food for thought on the satin black idea

Gold may be ok mate, I would go yellow but I'm not known for my risk taking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> This looks best on the V6 rims IMO. Colour works so well
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Definitely a great match the V6 Ronals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Stuck the original black leather interior back in last weekend, I'll either have the red interior refurbed or sell it on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

gogs said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh.

Oh my.

I think you've just decided on my refurb colour.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Is that an LCR front splitter on your car Gordon, and how much lower than stock do you think your car is ?

It looks how I would like mine to look (apart from the obvious colour difference.)

My only worry is speed humps on local roads.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I take it you're not happy with the condition of the red leather then Gordon? Be a shame not to refurbish and refit because I think it really lifts the interior of the MK1 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

McPikie said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Audi dark chrome I was told

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pukmeister said:


> Is that an LCR front splitter on your car Gordon, and how much lower than stock do you think your car is ?
> 
> It looks how I would like mine to look (apart from the obvious colour difference.)
> 
> My only worry is speed humps on local roads.


It is indeed an LCR splitter
Cars dropped 25-30mm only, no issues with speed bumps as long as you reduce speed going over them

There's a massive speed bump/crossing at my work and on occasion the splitter rubs on it if I'm not slowed enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> I take it you're not happy with the condition of the red leather then Gordon? Be a shame not to refurbish and refit because I think it really lifts the interior of the MK1
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Just needs a freshen up professionally to make it look its best, no major damage or wear etc, black leather is in outstanding condition, I'll see how things go as I'm considering a respray which will eat up the cash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

gogs said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > I take it you're not happy with the condition of the red leather then Gordon? Be a shame not to refurbish and refit because I think it really lifts the interior of the MK1
> ...


For the record i recently saw this over on FB - i dont know anything other than it was claimed as fact, but it might be worth colour matching some product before/if they disappear


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That's a shock 

I do have a bottle of their colour matched dye from a sample I sent off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

gogs said:


> That's a shock
> 
> I do have a bottle of their colour matched dye from a sample I sent off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Gogs

Is that the red dye you have? I tried to get some from them last year but they didn't have any info on the colour code for my red interior. If they have records from you then I may be able to order some PDQ by the looks of it!


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Bugger, I'm a big fan of Liquid Leather and have recommended them to so many people since using their kit to restore my cars aniseed yellow interior.

A real shame to see them stop trading.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

philclemo said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > That's a shock
> ...


Hi, I had to cut a piece of leather off from under the rear bench seat and send it to them to colour match, there's around 3 different shades of red leather for the mk1 I believe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Horlixx said:


> For the record i recently saw this over on FB - i dont know anything other than it was claimed as fact, but it might be worth colour matching some product before/if they disappear


Just had the same message pop up on my facebook page, so I guess I had better try to buy some black scuffmaster for the wifes quashqai seat bolster before they close for good.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Replacement rear springs turned up yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Why new rear springs Gordon, has one snapped or are you changing ride height ?

I want to drop mine about an inch, can you recommend any lowering springs for the V6 ??


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

NICE


----------



## Speedyyellow (Jul 24, 2018)

Love the anthracite ronals, I'll definitely consider getting mine done darker when I get around to them.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pukmeister said:


> Why new rear springs Gordon, has one snapped or are you changing ride height ?
> 
> I want to drop mine about an inch, can you recommend any lowering springs for the V6 ??


Old ones had rusted badly so I got on to the manufacturer, they didn't replace for free as they are outside warranty but did do them discounted

I have ST X Coilovers fitted, had Bilsteij B12 kit fitted on my last mk1 V6 which were pretty good imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks very much. Sounds like I need to save up some pennies for coilovers and cookbot tie-bars.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Old springs after being on for 2 years covering around 4-5k Miles


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

So I returned the car to as close to standard as was possible this week, many bits for sale now, said my last farewell to her today !

Thanks to all over the years, a great source of knowledge, long may it continue.

All the very best

Gogs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

All the best mate, it was nice to meet you the other day and I'm sure who ever ends up with you TT will be happy as 

Cheers


----------

